# Hand of Dorn



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Now, i know i've started a few of these, but considering my Daemonhunters are basically finished, i think theyre quite a good way of just keeping track of whats done etc...

What I've got so far is 3 tactical squads (10 man), a veteran squad (5), a command squad with alternative apothecaries and champions, a commander and a chaplain. added to this ive got a devestator squad (only the heavies and sarge so far) with a few rhino's and razorbacks, and one venerable dreadnought...

All that is based and undercoated, cept the tanks.

So far 3 tac squads have basecoats of yellow on, and one of the squads has some of its yellow highlighting done.

i also just won a megaforce on ebay for £75 inc PnP!

pics tomorrow.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Righteo, as promised, some shoddy pictures.

First up are the things i've been working on today, the rhinobacks, or Razor-Os...


This is my favourite, it's got a land raider door stick on the top, with lines scored in to mark the opening bits of the door. You know, to show its actually two halves and can open (which it cant)
It also has everything you'd want in a cheap rhino, 2 SBs, searchlight and smokes...









OK, back to Razor-O number one, TLLC, with cool thingy on the back. not sure why, but i like it. Note only one SB.









Back view, as you can see, it's just another land raider door...









The second isn't so cool, but has all the same gubbinz as the other... (i was, as you can see, an SB down...









TLHB, sword on top... i want to add more to this, any ideas?









and back view.









If you can think of any additions, especially to the second one, thoughts would be welcome. I'm also wondering how i'm going to paint them, bearing in mind the chapter colours...

Tom


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's a little more, tac squad 1's veteran sergeant. Essentially he's basecoated, and has a few highlights. the yellow is almost done...



















And here's a test scheme for my scouts...










This time round by the way guys, i'm really interested in your opinions. I'm trying to have a nice looking, but fairly rapidly done army, as opposed to my slapdash DHs... so please... C&C me to death.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

For the vehicles, I'd go for a majority of dark metal, with the yellow to pick out certain bits and pieces. Basically how you've done the infantry.

That said, there's a lot to be said for just going in the opposite direction and sending bright yellow vehicles out on the battlefield. It'll certainly draw the eye, and there's no reason why it can't look good.

That's really not much help, is it? :roll:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm erring towards the Black with Bits of Yellow as opposed to vice versa, mainly because it would mean painting massive amounts of yellow. This isnt fun...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

The black would be a lot easier. The yellow would just be outstanding, especially if the effort to properly detail and weather the tanks is really put out. Both can look very good. The question is this... Do you want your army to look nice, or to STAND OUT?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

dont tempt me... in the past i've done some very silly things in effort to make my army stand out... though i had a thought, to make easy yellow tanks, how about a white spray coat and then a load of yellow ink...


----------



## kryptixx (Jun 21, 2007)

I like the black and yellow contrast, excellent color choice. Would it be possible to do a very light black wash over the yellow on your troops to help pick out the details? I've had pretty good luck with this, just have a tissue handy to wipe of the exposed surface areas to keep the yellow bright.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

vindicator... any thoughts on templarfying it?










part of a bit done tac squad...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

re black wash, ill try that in a mo...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

as a quick followup, thats a very very good idea. here are some quick testers i knocked up, and theres a bit of touching up to do, but it brings out the detail very nicely.

thanks man


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far Tor.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Yes, "standing out" is not always a good idea. 

Take it from the guy with the bright purple Genestealer Cult Rhino...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i envy you...

would bright yellow tanks look absurdly out of place?


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

I wouldn't think so. The Ultramarines are bright blue, and they work out. The Blood Angels are even worse. Take a look at how those Chapters have worked around the big primary colour problem and use the same techniques. You might even want to look at how Bad Moon Ork vehicles look.

And if in doubt, go back to the dependable old colour wheel.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

its not that, its just that as my infantry are so dark, the predominant colour being black, would bright yellow, and it would be bright, with only patches of black, be ok?

also, i know its very VERY WIP, but here's a shot of some of the extra armour i'm putting on my dozer'd razorback...


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Oh, yeah that would be fine. Just don't paint _everything_ on the vehicle yellow, and you should be okay. It won't look out of place because it ties in with the yellow you've put on the infantry. It doesn't matter if there's more yellow on the tanks, as long as it's the same yellow; bright yellow tanks will certainly _catch_ the eye (which is a good thing), but since the basic colour scheme is consistent across the army, the tanks won't _offend_ the eye (which is a bad thing, unless you're playing a Slaaneshi). :wink:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

well?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Definatly put the black ink wash over it, that makes it love a hell of a lot more realsitic. Its looking good man, yellow is hard to get right but yours is great, the yellow hand is working very well as well, nice job.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Yes, that's looking good. Definitely do the black wash as you've done for the infantry, and pick out some details here and there in black.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Once you do the wash, be sure to do some battle damage as well. For some reason, yellow vehicles with lots of damage on them look fantastic.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

gurgh... spent 10 hours in GW today, mainly assembling and painting more tumpty fists...

played a bit of fantasy..

but anyway... i have made a second second company dread, the plastic one from the megaforce. i've also made a librarian, who is very cool, and my third apothecary.

making my third apothecary i made him look a bit more important, and realised that i now really want to make my chapter's high command, so he's the head dude of the medical corps... so now im working on concepts for the rest of them

anyway, pics tomorrow, its dark...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Roit... some pictures. I took loads, but only a few came out well, and some of them arent that good, but nevertheless, theyre here...

First off is Apothecary dude, trying to do all the high command in non-combat poses... in future i'll be using more passive legs...


















The dread, with various arm options. Nothing special...


































This is company master Sandy. He's done in the old scheme atm, so his hand needs to go yellow and SB needs to go silver.


















Assault squad, only 5 man atm










And a close up of the sergeant...










And my first librarian...


















that's yer lot for now. will try and finish the rhino today...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice dude, loving the Assault Marines and the Apocarthy. Keep it up, can't wait to see them painted up.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Some more... i spoil you guys...

Tac squad 4


















and a crazy shot of... a PIP devestator, a WIP scout sergeant, and in the background, a near finished scout tracker.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

awesome dude, truely awesome (especially the assault sergeant. :shock: , in a nice but envious way).

Now, about the name... as soon as I took a bow for suggesting Silver Fists, you stopped painting them silver... and "Yellow Fists" sound pants.

So what they called now, mate (and don't tell me they're the Tumpty Fists of Bosh, or I'll hunt you down with my Chaos Legion, the Dum-de-dum Eaters of Doobry)?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

lol, yellow fists would be shite, so yeah, for the moment, its Tumpty Fists of Bosh, led by Chapter Masters Julian and Sandy. Techmarine Mik on hand, to look manly and a bit gay.

have now put together 4th and half 5th tac squads and the rest of the 1st dev squad...

oh and i took apart my chief apothecary. I'm going to make a whole chapter high command (apothecary, techmarine, librarian, chaplain and master) and wait for the cool new fleet people with apocalypse... so yeah, i'm making my command in completely relaxed non-combat poses, like theyre in a meeting. ideas please.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far Tor. Looking forward to seeing the final results.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

hur. you'll be waiting a while...

running apothecary, possibly my favourite model.


















another librarian shot


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

How about the ever so obvious "Golden Fists" :wink: 

Loving the running bandage boy as well.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

sounds like a breakfast cereal...


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

torealis said:


> sounds like a breakfast cereal...


The Golden Fist brand! more punch in every bite! <,<

But im really loving the models Tor


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

I love the floating Librarian. Very cool effect.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

thanks kel, i was very proud of him. gotta trump him somehow to do the chief librarian...

a quick non-pictorial update, have finished the yellow on 2 tactical squads, so they should be done on wednesday. the chapter armoury is growing, another razor-o and a predator are ready to be undercoated...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

pu in an order today for a ton of techmarines, including the direct only one. going to make him into a relaxed high command techmarine.

the plan is to have all the servo arms sorta drooped, down around his body as opposed to forward, sort of like Doc Ock in spidey 2, a more sentient feel...

i've straightened the reductor arm for my chief apothecary but need some good right arms that aren't doing anything.

i'm quite proud of my two BP/CCW scouts that i made from the cloaked sniper scout set, but the other 3 torsos are quite restrictive, i'll try with one more but i reckon im going to have to get another box...

also in my techmarine order i picked up Calgar's torso to use on my chapter master..


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I feel naughty, i actually posted Tumpty Fists pictures on another website during the downtime...

i've basically finished 3 tactical squads, completely changed the tank schemes (and nearly done a tank too). working on a dread and devs now...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

status update

Tac Squad 1 - Painting finished, needs squad markings
Tac Squad 2 - 90% done
Tac Squad 3 - 90% done
Tac Squads 4 + 5 - Based and Assembled, not primed
Tac Squad 6 - got all bits, need to assemble
Dev Squad 1 - Heavy Weapons are assembled and basecoated. This squad is made from the old metal ones combined with the spare plastic weapons i had after i made my TSons havocs. The bolter half is assembled and based, but not primed.
Dev Squad 2 - Non-existant
Assault Squad 1 - 5 assembled and based, not primed
Assault squad 2 - Non-existant

Armoury wise, i have 2 Razor-O's (cereal or adaptable tank?) primed, 1 Razor-O assembled, 1 Predator nearly assembled, 1 Rhino with its yello nearly finished, 1 Vindicator primed

I also have... 

Company Master, 90% done, 
Chaplain, primed
Librarian, based and assembled, not primed
Command squad with a few veterans, apothecary (2 models, i love making them), company champion (again, 2 models, love making them). These are all primed. need to make a standard bearer.
5 man veteran squad, base coated.
5 shotgun scouts, 1 test painted, others primed
5 BP/CCW scouts, 2 made, 3 in production (made from the sniper bodies)

5 marines from tac squad 1 with WIP Rhino









Company Master









Chief Librarian WIP









Head of Apothecarion









Tac Squad 4

















That's yer lot for now...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Loving the Head Honcho models esp the Apothecary, very 'elite' looking.

Your yellow is looking great by the way. Looking forward to a full army pic when its all finished.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

That is one sweet apothecary conversion, can't wait to see it painted up. Keep us updated....great stuff!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, so.. what have i done recently? well...

yesterday i received the bits i ordered ages ago from GW and made my chapter master, and started making some more techmarines. 

anyone got any ideas how to turn power armour legs into artificer armour?

i also started work on the last dev squad and last tac squads, but theyre not in much of a progressive state yet. making the most of the models you have does make for some shitty looking models sometimes. I've used the old metal bike sergeant torso as my dev sergeant... it just about works...

anyway, pics on sunday after i've done some more work.

on a side note, i really really hate working as a kitchen porter, which is just code for kitchen gimp.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

With how you've done on these guys i can only wait to see the chapter master tor :shock:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i'll post a pic of him a few minutes, he's the most ridiculous thing in the world. I spied the Karl Franz shield on the empire general sprue a mate of mine bought, and nabbed it. he's thus known as Kieth Fury...

i also started work on some blood claws with flagellant heads that are going to represent a death company. i made them because the modelling ideas were frothing in my head. i reckon i can use the army with either the DA or the BA codex, depending on opponent.

pics soon. my back hurts.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

that previous post appears to have been a massive lie. i will not post pictures of Keith today. maybe sunday.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm such a tease.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I am loving what I can make out, is that Marnus Calgars body with a BT Head?

Looking forward to Sunday.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

nah its plasic. looks like a normal termy body to me.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Bits list...

Marneus Calgar's body
DA termie walking legs
normal Termie arms
plastic BT termie shoulder pad
FW BT termie shoulder pad
KF shield from empire general sprue
BT PA head
liberal amount of GS


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Gogo tor! :lol: looking pretty sweet so far


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

spent today at GW and did the yellow on the assault combat squad i have, as well as the bolter half of my first dev squad, so theyre about half done. also made up parts of my last dev squad, should be able to finish them tomorrow. started work on my direct only techmarine in full harness and made a servo arm for another one...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

This is what a roughly complete battle company looks like...










whats missing is... one and a half assault squads, one tactical squad, ven dread, rhinos, bike support.

chapter master. crap photo, but nevermind. i'm not sure how much i like him...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice dude thats a fair amount of marines. Your CM looks good to me, very solid.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

My lord i haven't updated this in a while. well, what hasnt happened to me over the last few days? quite alot really.

a german friend of mine and his gf are over at the moment using my house as a base for their holiday, so i dont have that much time to do any modelling. that being said, ive now got 3 tac squads done to wargaming standard. they need a bit more work to be finished finished, but theyre good enough to use. 
the vindicator is nearly done too, and i've made a terminator command squad (waiting to get some apothecary parts before theyre finished) and one normal termie squad...

to further turn this into a normal blog, i've got a date tomorrow, and i'm rather excited...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

my date went very well...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Congrats on the date... :wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Did you tell her about your dirty little habit of playing with toy soldiers?

And when do we get to met her? :wink: lol


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i did actually. she had a look in her eyes, but it apparently wasn't a dealbreaker...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i just realised there will be no photo updates for the next three weeks as my parents nicked my camera for their holiday.

on the upside, it is lovely weather today, and i'm going to the park for a kickabout with the guys, before we retire to ye olde pube.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh dude that sucks, I know the feeling though - me Ma just asked if she could borrow mine. Not only that she also asked if I I could teach her how to use it :| . Oh the feelings of joy flooding through my veins. This a lady who despite the fact that she has owned a cell phone for 5 years still doesn't know how to put money onto it.

It's going to be a long week....


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Ye Olde...Pube?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

the pub, its a family guy joke.

but we're not going now, so i'm going to mooch here, play dead rising, and maybe base my terminators.

on a side note, does anyone have a dreadnought left arm of any kind? i'd prefer a CCW, but any will do...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I just based 35 marines and 11 terminators. yawn.

decided on a name for the chapter, will write some fluff soon. Dead Rising frustrates. I WANT TO PLAY KISSY FACE!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Thought so!

Well, i was hoping thats what you were referring to! :shock: 

Let me see if i have a Dreadie left Arm-probably not. :|


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

EDIT not sure what's gone wrong, the html code seems sound... it should be all diff colours, not all bold.


i've got another date tomorrow! woo.

but anyway, thought i'd do a proper rundown of whats what...

*Finished Models*
Tactical squad
Commander
*Almost Finished Models*
2 Tactical squads (all chains, gun wash, final detailing)
Dev Squad (gun wash, tubes, final detailing)
1/2 Assault squad (chains, gun wash, nades)
Rhino (final details)
Vindicator (touchup, details)
Dreadnought (touchup)
Allied tactical combat squad (guns)
5 Shotgun scouts (final details)
*Less Finished Models*
Assortment of 1st company Veteran sergeants (touchup, half done cloaks, half done weapons)
Apothecary (yellow done)
Chaplain (yellow done)
Rhino (basecoated)
Venerable dread (just started)
*Primed and Based*
2 Tactical Squads
Command Squad (minus standard, being made atm)
Librarian
Apothecary
Company Champion
*Unprimed and Based*
Tactical squad (half assembled)
Termie command (apothecary not quite done)
Termie squad
Termie commander
High command
3 Techmarines (1 finished, 2 in various stages)
2 BP/CCW scouts
Dev Squad
Dread
Pred
2 Razor-Os
*Random*
about 10 metal tac marines soaking in White Spirit
a few assault marines similarly soaking (old metal ones)
2 honour guard
lots of legs and bodies and stuff to be made into first company marines
a chapter master i dont like.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So you've decided your not liking the chapter master then?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Tor, how did you do that white on them?


----------



## Catch_22 (Jul 23, 2007)

wow, very vivid... i like it!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

> So you've decided your not liking the chapter master then?


yeah... i dunno, he's too plain. He'll be an alternate 1st Company Captain. I need something really really unique about him, some kind of chapter relic, which is hard because it's a new founding chapter. maybe their relic could be THE hand of Dorn...



> Tor, how did you do that white on them?


Black - Astronomican Grey - 50./50 White/Astronomican Grey - White - White - White etc etc etc



> wow, very vivid... i like it!


ta


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Actually, tor, that is what i did.

On one model. I can't remember which i did that to.

He was a whtie experiment gone good. 

The others i did Black primer, astro grey, white white white...

I'm going to do that 50/50 white/asro grey step again.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Right, well, how about a text update? yeah? ok then.

I keep painting my marines, no matter how much i complain about them. I'm fitting them in around painting my Rohan (WIP thread sure to come soon) and models for any interviews i might get at GW (applying in Greater London and around).

So, thus far, added to the above, i've got a termie command squad nearly done, and a normal termie squad pretty much on the way. one more tac squad has its yellow done as well. The vindicator and predator are both nearly finished and some of the razorback turrets are on their way.

I've also been gaming with them, which has been interesting. Used a 1000pt list using as many tanks as i could (LR, Pred, Vindie, RB, with a few troops sprinkled in) and it completely wasted my foes marines. Though to be fair to him the only anti tank weapon he had was a krak missile...
I then tried out my infantry army (30 tac marines, 10 devs, 5 assault or something like that) against a raven/deathwing army with both belial and sammael. I couldn't believe the rinsing i took, though my jump pack libby was pretty natty.
My smaller inf army took on the same guy i beat with the tank army first time round and we had a great, and very close, game, which i just edged in the end thanks to my libby again.
I then played doubles with eldar against Tau and Kroot. We decided to go tank heavy, but got completely boned. Though it did teach me to love Power of the Machine Spirit...


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

tor, why dont you make you chapter master have a really ornate power fist or gauntlet which could be the Hand of Dorn?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice Tor,
please,please,please,please could we/I see that Funky arsed jumppack Assault squad with paint.  

Good original marine army mate, love the work you have done so far.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

> tor, why dont you make you chapter master have a really ornate power fist or gauntlet which could be the Hand of Dorn?


That is the plan, but even having a good idea for it is taking me a while, as i'd ideally like him to be plastic... working at GW means i have access to a massive bits box, so i should go through that at some point...



> please,please,please,please could we/I see that Funky arsed jumppack Assault squad with paint.


i've actually done alot more painting since last posting, and 5 assault marines are finished, and they have a very cool 8th company (assault) chaplain to go with them. I've converted up an awesome power armoured vet squad with stormshields, some of my favourite models to date... all in good time (ie. i need a camera...)


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

to templarify my vindy, I took the chaos lascannon demon face things, and shaved off the horns and spikes, then blunted the nose and cut of fthe bottom jaw and moved it up...this creates an eaglehead. I then took some lengths of chain (about 4cm)and suspended it from the eagles mouth, i did this 2x and glued the eagles head to the center of the plates on the doomshovel that can fold down to reveal the floodlights


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I really, really like the scheme.

Especially on the vehicles.

Really, good work all 'round.


----------

